# Solved: System Restore error code Ox80070005



## Sunbuff (Feb 6, 2007)

System Restore fails to complete it's program and says it cannot access a file. I have tried different restore points and have also disabled my antivirus program(BitDefender2010). In all other respects the computer appears to be working normally. I would be most grateful for any advice on how to rectify this situation.



Custom built Computer Specification
CPU: - Intel® Core 2 Quad QX9770 Extreme 
CPU Cooler: - Thermaltake Golden Orb II 
Motherboard: - Asus Striker II Extreme (nForce 790i Ultra chipset, 3-way SLI, DDR3) 
Memory: - 2.0GB Corsair DDR3 1333mhz XMS3 DHX CL9 (2x 1GB) 
Hard Drives: - Velociraptor 300GB S-ATAII 10,000RPM 
Optical Drive: - 5x Blu-Ray ROM S-ATA DVD±RW 
Graphics card: - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 1GB 
Sound card: - Onboard 7.1 Audio 
PSU: - 1000W Cooler Master Modular 
Accessories: - Floppy drive 
Accessories: - 30-in-1 USB Media Card Reader 
Case: - Coolermaster Cosmos Type-S 
OS: - Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://blogs.technet.com/filecab/pa...-restore-and-complete-pc-backup-problems.aspx



> File Backup fails with the following error:
> Access is denied. (0x80070005)
> 
> This error occurs because the recovery partition is enabled for File Backup or System Restore and is almost full. To work around this, do not select D:\ as a backup source. Also, go to System Protection in Control Panel and make sure that D:\ is not enabled for restore points.


----------



## Sunbuff (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you very much for the advice which is appreciated. My problem seemed to stem from my attempt to do a backup on to a DVD which failed due to insufficient space on the disk. As per your advice which I think is spot on, I have removed ''D'' and replaced it with ''E'' which is an other 300 GB HDD with 175GB free space. Now when running System Restore the screen shows it configuring then restoring the registry, finally it says that restoration has completed successfully. Unfortunately once Windows has started up again it displays the same error message and of course the restoration has failed. I have not been able to find where to check the status of System Restore so possibly that is the reason for the failure?.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Evidently that error code means something slightly different for a restore than making a backup, it is a access denied error, during a restore this can be caused by Anti Virus protection software, you would need to disable this Software or remove it, to get around this error.


----------



## Sunbuff (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks once again Mumbodog but I have tried disabling the Anti -Virus software before and after I had changed the ''D'' to ''E''


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> disabling the Anti -Virus software before


In some rare cases, it needs to be completely uninstalled from the system.


----------



## Sunbuff (Feb 6, 2007)

OK I will give it a go, thanks!


----------



## Sunbuff (Feb 6, 2007)

Uninstalled Anti-Virus program, result, System Restore is now working perfectly!. You deserve a medal and I am most grateful to you for all your help and patience.
Happy New Year
Sunbuff.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

What AV program was it, was it just AV, or was it a security package?

You are welcome.

.


----------



## Sunbuff (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there Mumbodog!...the anti-virus software is BitDefender 2010. I bought this program on 3rd of this month so I am lucky to have discovered this fault so soon. I have contacted the company and told them that as it stands the software is not compatible with Windows 7, so will see what reaction there is. Apart from un-installing the program every time I need to use System Restore I don't see how I can continue using this product.
Thanks once again for your invaluable help, I am impressed.
Sunbuff.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, it could possibly be a security setting in the software that needs to be changed, not sure, lets see what BitDefender says.

.


----------

